

Google contest finalist at 14 has way out of cyberbullying - alphanumeric0
https://www.googlesciencefair.com/projects/en/2014/f4b320cc1cedf92035dab51903bdd95a846ae7de6869ac40c909525efe7c79db

======
subverting
Turning off the computer?

